# SSOTM - August, 2015 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This was the biggest month we've had in a while, both in terms of nominations and voting. Thanks a bunch!!

Here's this months winners:

*1st: Bob Fionda - Romeo and Juliet*​





​*2nd: Peppermack - Kirinite Chop Shot*​





​*3rd (tie): Byudzai - El Cazador*​





​*3rd (tie): Flicks - Lavaflow Lizard*​*







*​


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats !


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations guys. Helluva month! I know it's been said before, but hot [email protected] the level of winning builds has shot through the roof. No bones about it, anybody showing up on this list is a bada** in their own right.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nicely done !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! It has been a big running head to head to the wire. Congrats to Peppermack, Flicks and Byudzai for their great and stunning slingshots. I wanna thank Miss Poiema for nominating my work and all the members who voted Romeo and Juliet.

Least not last many thanks to M_J for his patient and constant work.

Well, the level of the nominated slingshots on this forum is getting more and more high and professional, I think this is good for our sport and it's a reference point for the slingshot in the world.

Bob. :wave:


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations nominees and medalists*!* It was a really cool SSOTM. I always love seeing so many nominees and that second look each month -some I even missed seeing earlier. I wish I could have added a few more to that extraordinary lineup. *What a top-shot bunch of superb craftsmen!!!*

And special THANKS to MJ for the thread-work and reminders.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done with the people who interred the contest...congrats to the winner's....in my eye's ever one is a sure winner....

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent work on all! Super great work on the winners!!! We have some awesome talent on here!!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Byudzai, way to go.... Yer on yer way to slingshot fame and fortune...Hall of Fame no less...

Lava Lizard also...neat idea.

Fionda's natural definitely is a prize.

WHEN WILL THE SSOTM BE CLASSIFIED INTO CATEGORIES TO BE FAIR????? HUH?

metallics

naturals

all wood other than naturals

composites/synthetic laminates/metal cores and others

What is so hard about this?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We had winners from several different building disciplines this month. The top vote getter was a natural (ok, a set of naturals), which you've always said are at a disadvantage. I'm not trying to be obtuse here, I just honestly don't know how it could be any more fair than it is.
If you want to start your own forum where everybody gets badges on their profile every time they build a slingshot then I won't stand in your way.
Here at SSF, though, only the best slingshots, as judged by the entire membership, are going to get the glory.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Well done guys!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, what a month! Congratulations to Bob, Peppermack, Byudzai and to all of the other nominees! Awesome work, guys!

Thanks a bunch to everybody who voted and to MJ for all of the efforts to run this contest!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Congratulations to winners


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice gents! Incredible display of craftsmanship. I had a hard time choosing.


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Nicely done fellas!! Congrats


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job folks, congrats! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

grats all... glad to see i was right with one of the best nominated... 

i will have to do better next time... but alas, no shop time recently... but watch this space........


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic craftsmanship!!!!!!! All winners in my eyes.


----------

